# staining cedar



## Deerhunter88 (Aug 4, 2013)

just had a back patio buit and had the frame work dressed up with cedar. the cedar looks great as is but does it need a stain or weather shield added?


----------



## wbs4010 (Nov 21, 2016)

I assume this is not rough cedar. My brother had cedar outside and the UV rays turned it very dark over time. Be sure you protect it with a good UV protection stain. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

It will age and weather rather quickly, turning gray. A good UV Stain will give it some beauty and dressing up. Use a garden sprayer to apply and back brush with a soft bristle brush like a car washing brush.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

It is not a cheap product however I use Sikkens on our pergola and its last several years.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Sikkens-...-Exterior-Wood-Finish-SIK710-140-01/205857615

John


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Keeping cedar wood from graying is possible I guess, if you want to re-stain & seal, or at least seal every few years. In our coastal climate I think it's better to just use micronized treated lumber which is lighter color, and paint it with a solid-color cedar stain.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

I built and stained cedar decks in Austin til I retired a couple of years back. Here's what I recommend. 

Find a paint store, not the big box ones, that sells TWP. Get the cedartone color and the rustic in the 100 series, best stain bar none. While there get a stain pad w/extra pad, a paint stick, thinner, brush for cutting in and a big paint tray. Mix the two colors 50-50 all at once and store in a bigger container using it as needed. One gallon will do about 300 - 400 sq. ft. of new cedar deck, not as much on older ones. 

Do not use tape on any edges especially once it gets hot, the glue will melt and you will have to sand it off. Use the brush against brick or stone edges being very careful not to get any on the masonry. Painted wood siding you can just use the paint stick and wipe any mishaps off with a rag and thinner. 

Start on the house side an work out. Here's the key for applying any stain, work up one board and back down the next. Never allow it to dry totally and try to blend it in on a stopping point, you will see the overlap. Work the stick hard pushing down to get the stain into the wood fiber. Soon as you get done go right back over it with any coat for a longer lasting finish. In business we call this a wet on wet application. Keep the stain mixed up as it settles in the container.

You can count on this lasting about a year in full Texas sun, more under a roof or in the shade. Before it fades reapply another coat. Clean the deck, apply a brightner and put new stain over the old. Do not strip it. The more coats you build up the longer between needing another.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

jtburf said:


> It is not a cheap product however I use Sikkens on our pergola and its last several years.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Sikkens-...-Exterior-Wood-Finish-SIK710-140-01/205857615
> 
> John


X2 on the Sikkens ...
.


----------

